# The Nuge has ‘Rona



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

But, but, but...

I thought is was fake?


https://news.yahoo.com/ted-nugent-once-dismissed-covid-151747900.html


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

He is your typical right wing boomer. He can go fuck himself.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’m Surprised he got COVID-19. He usually goes for under 18.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I hope Ted Nugent dies of COVID-19.




Not really, but it was so fun to type that I couldn't resist.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Thots and prayers?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, he once had Cat Scratch Fever and that didn't seem to hurt him any. 😆


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

his own words








Ted Nugent - Страница Ted Nugent была в прямом эфире. | By Ted Nugent | Страница Ted Nugent была в прямом эфире.


150 тыс. views, 4 тыс. likes, 1,8 тыс. loves, 3,9 тыс. comments, 911 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Ted Nugent: Страница Ted Nugent была в прямом эфире.




fb.watch


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

2manyGuitars said:


> Thots and prayers?


Shakespearean.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

GuitarT said:


> Well, he once had Cat Scratch Fever and that didn't seem to hurt him any. 😆


And BTW, whoever’s job it was to write that headline should be fired for missing out on

“Bat Scratch Fever”


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

He is a racist pig. No sympathies for him here. This is what happens to stupid people.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

2manyGuitars said:


> “Bat Scratch Fever”


"Bat Snatch Fever"?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

He has exasperated me to the Nth degree, but only because I've seen him be a decent guy to myself and others in past. That past was 50 years ago, and people can take some weird twists and turns over the course of 50 years. But when you know someone has a core of decency - no matter how tucked away it is - you don't like to see bad things happen to them.

Perhaps he'll have some sort of "Road to Damascus" moment and unpack that decency for a change. Personality is often stable across the lifespan, so the odds aren't great of a turnaround, but often people do change in response to traumatic events. It happens. Or, he'll die just another showbiz prick.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

crann said:


> "Bat Snatch Fever"?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Chito said:


> He is a racist pig. No sympathies for him here. This is what happens to stupid people.


I share your feelings about Ted Nugent.
And this guy sums it up:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Ted has been a vocal dick head for a long time. More celebrities should just shut the fuck up and keep to practicing their craft.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

You're all mistaken on what he has.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> You're all mistaken on what he has.


go on.....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> And this guy sums it up


So eloquent.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

blames the drummer. classic


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope it hurts the whole time he's dying.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

He's a douchenozzle.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

He and Gaetz should have a four-way.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

A shout out to Paul Simon, cancel culture punks, a couple chunky loogies, and a piss off the porch. Entertaining as always.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

Goldfinger recorded a song about him a few years back...NSFW language. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I felt like I could catch the virus from that video.

I hope he’s well isolated.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

laristotle said:


> So eloquent.





laristotle said:


> So eloquent.


I love how Americans size up men.
It’s all about who served in the army and who rode a motorcycle across the country and love of Christ lol.

That’s pretty much the path of every guy from Barrie’s life in a nutshell in reverse order.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bye bye thread


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> bye bye thread


It was pretty far gone real early.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> It was pretty far gone real early.


at what post # did you think it was out? you can pm if you don't want to offend anyone


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> bye bye thread


Yeah. C’mon people.
No need to get political.
Let’s just stick to his habit of sleeping with minors.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> Let’s just stick to his habit of sleeping with minors.


Yeah!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Yeah!


Yeah, that’s what I meant.

Damn autocorrect...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

No matter what I think of somebody, their views & how they express those views and what I think of their music, etc--I don't think I would wish death or suffering on them.

Not said to defend Nugent--just speaking in general.

he is an in your face kind of guy that rubs many the wrong way.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

What a complete twat. I don’t believe in karma but that’s some funny shit.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> Let’s just stick to his habit of sleeping with minors.


Lest we forget that Jimmy Page, David Bowie, Steven Tyler, Jerry Lee Lewis, Marvin Gaye, Bill Wyman, Elvis Presley, Iggy Pop, Mick Jagger and many others were also known to like 'em young. 

Don't waste all your hate on the Nuge, there's plenty of records, CDs and files you should be purging from your records and songs deemed verboten to play.

At least the Nuge stayed with her for the better part of a decade (dons flame suit).


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Mick Jagger gets four stars?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Actually, all the other shitty stuff aside...

My “Nelson-from-the-Simpsons, Ha-Ha moment” was about COVID denier who went out of his way to spread anti COVID bullshit, which probably caused many others to get and die from COVID, winds up getting it and getting it BAD.

Suck it, Ted.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> **** Jagger gets four stars?


Apparently M!ck is one of the new censored words.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> at what post # did you think it was out? you can pm if you don't want to offend anyone


The first reply, but prolly half the first page. Isn’t this a music forum?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ah,., I see that now. agreed.


----------



## benum47 (Oct 13, 2013)

When I saw this post title I was briefly shocked, I thought that Ryan Nugent-Hopkins had the 'Rona and he might not be coming off the IR for the Oilers playoff push...thankfully, wrong Nuge!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When people ask "What is the deepest human emotion? Love? Fear? Regret?", sometimes I wonder if it isn't _schadenfreude_.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> _schadenfreude_.


You are making me work for this coffee...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't like Ted's politics or...personal inclinations. It's a shame he has been so vocal about those as to completely distract many of us from his talents as a musician.

But I can't really say I wish him harm.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Everybody has a dark-side.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yikes. You ok @HighNoon ?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

mhammer said:


> When people ask "What is the deepest human emotion? Love? Fear? Regret?", sometimes I wonder if it isn't _schadenfreude_.


"Do it to Julia"....


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Yikes. You ok @HighNoon ?


Blood work came back A-OK.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> Blood work came back A-OK.


just some tenderness? Did the doc prescribe a salve or balm?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

vadsy said:


> just some tenderness? Did the doc prescribe a salve or balm?


Post surgery.....perhaps another, but that's down the road, so live for today.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> Post surgery.....perhaps another, but that's down the road, so live for today.


hopefully they fixed the constipation


----------

